
One of the best projects I worked on had zero-overhead communication - y39qpcen
https://sidhion.com/blog/posts/zero-overhead-communication/
======
duxup
I worked with a VP that was like that once. IMO that VPs skills were:

1\. Able to understand complex scenarios and potential side effects quickly.

Anyone who worked with him felt like they didn't need to explain at length
because he either got it, asked the right questions, or ...

2\. Once he sized you up as a capable person... it was apparent that he
clearly trusted you to do your best and almost all conversation was about
solving the problem.

No silly metrics. No weird processes.

It could be hitting the fan and he would call me calm as a cucumber and ask
for the details. I would lay it out for him, problem, what we know, what were
doing, who we have talked to and....done.

He was amazing, sadly he wasn't long for the wonky company we worked at.

